# roth problem



## dodidoki (Jun 21, 2018)

What on Earth is this? It has three flowers all look the same.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 21, 2018)

It happens with paphs...sometimes it repeats itself on the next flwoering, sometimes not


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2018)

ignore and cut the flowers (rubbish bin or burn, just in case)


----------

